# can anybody help me?



## boffster99 (Aug 24, 2011)

really screwed up. tried unrooting back to gb2.33 from revolutionary. tried using jcases tutorial by installing froyo ruu but after that adb would not recognize device. i loaded newer ruu back on along with cwm and superuser. i even tried radio. at this point i can run the phone but cannot connect with verizon wireless. i have internet connection through wifi but no phone at all just a triangle where it should be. any idea how to get verizon back on? won't even try to call for activation. says i need to call 800 number. any help is much appreciated. newbjimmy.


----------



## excaliber88 (Aug 26, 2011)

It sounds like you need to flash the radio. There may be several different radio's for your phone, keep switching them until you tried them all and hopefully you will get connectivity.


----------



## D3fault121 (Jun 7, 2011)

Just like excaliber88 said. You probably have the wrong radio and should flash a different one that is on par with the RUU you flashed. In the stickes in this section will help you find the correct file and how to flash the radio file.


----------



## boffster99 (Aug 24, 2011)

problem has been solved with the changing of the ruu. thanks for the suggestions.


----------

